

Retro Gaming Roundup: 40 iPhone Games to Take You Back in Time - qwirty
http://theappleblog.com/2009/09/16/retro-gaming-roundup-40-iphone-games-to-take-you-back-in-time/

======
unalone
Frotz is incredible. If you're into Interactive Fiction, give it a go.

I note that their Tetris isn't the original Tetris, it's a "modernized"
version.

~~~
Novash
Some other games there are quite 'modernized' as well. SimCity being an
example.

------
Novash
I must have wasted years playing those games... Wonder how many of them are
abandonware now?

